# Ubuntu 7.10 on Dell 1720



## CadCrazy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just purchased Dell Inspiron 1720 with following config

C2D 2.00 GHz
2GB RAM
250GB HDD
GeForce 8600m GT
1440 X 900 screen resolution

It come preloaded with vista.Booted from live cd and installed Ubuntu 7.10. I have few problems.

- Sound is not working.Sound card is intel azilia 

- After i installed latest nvidia driver from their website ,top window bar is not visible for any application ( the bar with close,minimize,restore window buttons). See the attached image.This is in case of compiz enabled. If i disable compiz, its back to normal


*img209.imageshack.us/img209/9651/screenshotmf8.th.png

Help me solve these problems.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2008)

^^
offtopic:how much did that cost u??


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 2, 2008)

62586/- with 9 cell battery, dell mouse, nylon case(not included in standard package).


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

@cadcrazy:for sound,

```
sudo gedit /etc/modules
```
add "snd-hda-intel" there and restart.
now try volume control.


use the xorg.conf options given here: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=737244&postcount=8


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

Still getting this

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/7382/soundcp3.th.png

I booted from opensuse kde4 live cd and sound is working there. Although not tried to play any media file but startup sound is working


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

here s how my module file looks like


```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

fuse
lp
sbp2
snd-hda-intel
```


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

^do a 
"modprobe soundcore"
"modprobe snd-hda-intel"

also post the o/p of "cat /proc/asound/cards" from terminal here.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

modprobe soundcore = nothing
modprobe snd-hda-intel = nothing
cat /proc/asound/cards = --- no soundcards ---


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

@cadcrazy:get urself latest alsa installed by compiling from source.I think ur model is still not entirely supported in current alsa version(1.0.16beta) 
*alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

I used this method to install latest alsa drivers but still sound is not working. can i try pulse audio on gusty ?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

^pulse audio aint gonna help when soundcard isnt even detected 
earlier ubuntu used to have "alsaconf" command.
I think you have already installed latest alsa from source?then go,try

```
sudo alsaconf
```
and reportback


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

hda-intel                        Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family)HD Audio Controller (rev  
legacy    Probe legacy ISA (non-PnP) chips 
I am surprised


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

^select hda-intel and  go boy!unmute and try!


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

tried 2 times still nothing
ICH8 is not listed here


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

^now the option ends at intel website!search for intel audio driver and install it.else,you have to modprobe snd-hda-intel @some particular paramenters.ubuntu forum will help


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

This method finally worked for me but volume level is very slow


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

yup!u need to have the correct parameters entered.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

but where n how. Thora parkash dalo yaar. Bahut andhera ho raha hai


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

^well,I checked Intel site.no drivers as ALSA supports ur hda onboard now,

when in 2004 middle,I got a Intel 915GAV board with first time Intel Azalia High definition audio.that time ALSA or OSS nothing provided support.I have to wait till(current one was 1.0.3) alsa-1.0.7 for proper azalia support
.so,Intel provided a modified alsa for Linux users that time  for u,the compiling installing of alsa-driver,libs,plugins do the job


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 3, 2008)

buddy driver is working but problem is low vol. Anyway

now video part

glxinfo |grep direct = yes

but still the same bug after enabling compiz


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> but still the same bug after enabling compiz


Most common cause is that there is no window decorator which compiz is using. Either make compiz use metacity from the settings manager or install and use Emerald themer


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 4, 2008)

where is metacity


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^ its the default window decorator for gnome desktop. just amke sure compiz uses that for decorating windows. 

After enabling compiz just press alt f2 and in the run dialog box type: metacity --replace &

see if it helps to get back the buttons. to make it permanent goto compiz conf settings > window decorations (i think, not sure). type metacity instead of emerald.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

@cadcrazy:yaar-the 100.14.19 driver is buggy and beta driver for 8xxx series cards.you have to upgrade to 169.09 which fixes the  "Black out" and other major bugs.
the only way in ubuntu I can find is to use *Envy*
google for 8xxx specific fixes


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 5, 2008)

metacity --replace has not solved the prob. I'am not able to find metacity anywhere in compizconfig-settings-manager option.Also i have installed mac4lin emerald theme but it is not enabled i.e. no shadows and windows buttons are still on right side. Also nothing happens when i launch awn.

@parkash are you a hacker.How did you know that i have nvidia 100.XX driver.BTW i have 169.XX driver installed on my system.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

ahaa!did u installed latest driver via envy or using nvidia script?
BTW,did u know that nvidia silently released 171.05 
*www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=107265

"gnome-session-properties" have a startup manager.there u add "metacity --replace" or disable compiz --replace commands.

also,on ur xorg.conf,did u have below lines,if not add!:

```
Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

there is a lot of known problem with 8xxx series in Linux.
I urge you to watch/subscribe Nvidia Linux forum here:
*www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14

and especially these threads:
*www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=105593&highlight=xorg.conf+8800
*www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104713


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like compiz is screwed up!


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 5, 2008)

@ parkash i used nvidia script. Are is envy mein kya khaas bat hai. This is not the first time i'am installing nv driver. Successfully installed on 3/4 pcs before.


----------

